# LBD Collection From Mango (MNG)



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 12, 2008)

Mango, the trendy Spanish fashion retailer has collaborated with London designer Osman Yousefzada to produce a limited edition 10-piece LBD collection. The dresses cost between Â£45 and Â£80.

This collection is available from UK Mango stores from 17th March but exclusively in Selfridges London from 10th March.
































I love the 4th dress from the top, followed by the last dress.





Source


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh wow theye're so different, I love the flashes of color with the black. Very pretty. The last pic doesn't show.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 12, 2008)

love the shoes in the last picture!

to be honest the dresses dont particularly grab me. I don't hate them, they're just very meh.

Thanks for posting though!


----------



## Karren (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the second from the bottom.. Its a clasic lbd... And I guess you could disquallify a couple..... Tweeet!!! Two minute penalty for excessive colorization... Get ejected from the game for having LCD's.... LB&amp;CD's??


----------



## monniej (Mar 12, 2008)

i really like pics number 3 and 4.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 12, 2008)

2nd from the bottom is gorgeous all very different but stunning


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the second from the bottom.. That's my favorite, too!


----------



## chocobon (Mar 13, 2008)

Very pretty! I love the last 2!!


----------

